# Dividing Jig



## rossbotics (Sep 5, 2011)

I buddy of mine does alot of gardening, so this year he bought a used pea sheller, Well the gears were worn out, needed some delrin bushings, a little TLC Etc.

So i made this simple little dividing jig and put both gear blanks on the mandrel at the same time, I used a 36 tooth spur gear to divide 12 teeth, The gears i made are 12 DP, 12 teeth 14 1/2 degree preasure angle, Worked great


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice bit or work. Your buddy should be happy to have a machine shop at his disposal. I've made a few odd gears like that in the past, and was always happy with the results. Quick and easy.


----------



## rossbotics (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Guy

Doug


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 5, 2011)

You are going to get a few _shelled_ peas out of it, aren't you?


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 5, 2011)

> author=DaveH link=topic=3404.msg24517#msg24517 date=1315252197
> Doug,
> 
> Very nicely made and machined.
> ...



Your kidding right? ######


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 6, 2011)

Dave that was a stab at a little light hearted humor, Hope I didn't fiend you!

Paul


----------

